# France of Cardinal Richelieu



## lwhitehead (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi I need help with 17th Century France during Cardinal Richelieu starting in 1625, I want to create Four Cardinal Guards to check the Four musketeers. 


For the Good of France is the working title of the First book in the series,



LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Jan 28, 2016)

Folks I need help with 1625 France, please help me out.


LW


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Jan 28, 2016)

Dumas' "The Three Musketeers" is a good place to start.

If you search for Richelieu on Amazon you'll get plenty of history books to teach you about the reality of his world as well.

Good luck!

HC


----------



## lwhitehead (Jan 30, 2016)

it's 1626 the year I need to know about for Paris, 

LW


----------



## jenthepen (Jan 30, 2016)

Why not just Google 'life in Paris in 1626' or 'Life in 17th century France'? I'm sure that would bring up some background info and give you leads for further research.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 30, 2016)

Your local library would be an excellent place to start. A librarian would even be able to assist you...


----------

